# Kodiak C4500 Duramax Diesel w/ boss plow



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright guys, like it says, we just bought a 2003 Chevy Kodiak C4500 with the duramax allison. Trucks a work horse, has a 10ft boss straight blade (might be for sale, might go with a 10ft V). Ill get pics up soon. We are getting a new salter for it, either 5yd smith or smith under tailgate, not sure yet stillup in the air.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

so is their any pics?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

badabing1512;1095428 said:


> Alright guys, like it says, we just bought a 2003 Chevy Kodiak C4500 with the duramax allison. Trucks a work horse, has a 10ft boss straight blade (might be for sale, might go with a 10ft V). *Ill get pics up soon. *We are getting a new salter for it, either 5yd smith or smith under tailgate, not sure yet stillup in the air.


see there ^^


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

why even post about it in the pic section if you dont have pics of it to post? jumped the gun alittle???


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1095511 said:


> why even post about it in the pic section if you dont have pics of it to post? jumped the gun alittle???


The pics are on my camera and im having problems with the memory card, for the time being well just admire the trucks in your sig since I cant get them up yet :laughing:


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

C4500 Duramax


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ill get more pics up soon, that was the only one I had on my phone


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I like it! How Much?????


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. A 10' Boss V and a 5 yard speader will be awsome on it.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike S;1095595 said:


> I like it! How Much?????


Got a good deal


mercer_me;1095742 said:


> Nice truck. A 10' Boss V and a 5 yard speader will be awsome on it.


For sure, were debating now, not sure about the under tailgate or 5yd smith dual electric, booth have advantages and disadvantages, were still 50/50 on them. If we are able to wash out the dump bed after each time we salt an undertailgate it is but right now were looking at the 5yd smith. Anyone have any other input?


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

if u decided to sell the 10ft might be interested.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Have you ever used an undertailgate before. I hate them. If you have multiple sites to do they are real slow.

Is your dump PTO or electric over hydraulic.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

PTO, and thats the thing, i dont have any experience with undertailgates, only v boxes and i dont have any good reason to switch, i know i wont be dissappointed with a 5yd dual electric


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't tell by the picture but if your pivot point for the dump isn't at the very back of the box then the spinner will hit the ground before the box is all the way up. A replacement tailgate spreader is better but you need to have the box up quite far to get the salt to dump.

I have a C6500 with the same plow as yours and I took it in last week to get the hydraulics put on it. I will be using a V box for sure.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

cet;1095931 said:


> Have you ever used an undertailgate before. I hate them. If you have multiple sites to do they are real slow.


They are? How come? I figure they would be just as fast as a v box....?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

as81808;1095919 said:


> if u decided to sell the 10ft might be interested.


Ill let you know what we decide to do


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

EvenCutLawnCare;1096152 said:


> They are? How come? I figure they would be just as fast as a v box....?


I think your thinking of a replacement tailgate salter


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

badabing1512;1095537 said:


> View attachment 81685
> C4500 Duramax


I'd be interested in plow if selling


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

robjets;1096890 said:


> I'd be interested in plow if selling


Id take 2500 for the plow if we decide to sell it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

EvenCutLawnCare;1096152 said:


> They are? How come? I figure they would be just as fast as a v box....?


There is not material always ready to spread. As you use the salt you have to keep raising the box. Even if you drive with the box up to allow material to flow back there seems to be gaps. When you drive from 1 site to another you have to raise the box when you get to the next site before you can start to spread. With a V box you just pull in and go. I have had an under tailgate for 2 years and I will never own another.

Some guys love them.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Where are you getting your smith? Thruway spring? I'm looking at getting one for my f-450.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Get the V for sure, but make sure that whatever you do with the salter, that you have plenty of capacity and weight over that axle. Also, good tires do help bunches.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dstosh;1096952 said:


> Where are you getting your smith? Thruway spring? I'm looking at getting one for my f-450.


I know the owner of STS truck equipment very well, so thru him, if i can help you out let me know



Pinky Demon;1096954 said:


> Get the V for sure, but make sure that whatever you do with the salter, that you have plenty of capacity and weight over that axle. Also, good tires do help bunches.


Why exactly do you say that, little confused


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

badabing1512;1096962 said:


> I know the owner of STS truck equipment very well, so thru him, if i can help you out let me know


Yeah I'd be interested in talking and getting some prices.

Thanks


----------



## christopher mil (Feb 3, 2009)

*10' boss*

Im interested in the 10' boss straight plow. CASH IN HAND!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice truck.....You should get some aluminum wheel simulators for it though


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Jelinek61;1099390 said:


> Thats a pretty nice truck.....You should get some aluminum wheel simulators for it though


Yea right now were doing all the maintenance on the truck, when were done were going to clean it up. Wire wheel some stuff, rust proof and repaint, etc.


----------

